# vicbrew 2018 _ aabc 2018



## CliffGD (4/7/18)

Is vicbrew unusually close to aabc/anhc this year?
If you're a winner in Vicbrew2018 how do you have time (1 day?) to get your entries in to AABC?
Doesn't Vicbrew usually go for two days?
Two of us here happy to volunteer to steward as well! 
Cheers,
the Budgerians!


----------



## MartinOC (13/8/18)

Hi fellow homebrewers and craftbrewers,
We invite you to volunteer to JUDGE or STEWARD at VicBrew 2018.

To register your interest, please fill out the form located here https://goo.gl/forms/XT3LCrIRu3wzS17l1 with your details and preferences. 

This year it will be held on the weekend of the 22nd and 23rd of September at the Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melways 2F E7. Located about 5 minutes walk from Flinders St Station across the Evan-Walker bridge, this is a BJCP sanctioned and registered competition and all judges are welcome.

Why volunteer at VicBrew?


Evaluate some of the best beer in the state in Australia's biggest homebrewing competition.


Hone your judging skills by judging alongside highly experienced beer judges.


Earn BJCP points.


Free lunch provided for all volunteers.


Novice judges and stewards are welcome, with on-the-job training provided.


A great range of Belgian beers and craft brews in the Eureka bar.

Starting and finishing times for Saturday and Sunday are expected to be 9.00 am to 5:00 pm with judging organised in two sessions.

We encourage you to pass this message along to any of your friends or acquaintances who might be interested in judging or stewarding. If you have questions, feel free to email [email protected]

Thanks for your assistance,

the VicBrew 2018 committee

Shameless cross-promotion: Don't miss out on your earlybird ticket for ANHC 2018 in Melbourne on 25-27 October www.anhc.com.au
*- learn about brewing better beer, taste lots of great beer, show off at club night, hang out with other beer aficianados*


----------



## MartinOC (15/8/18)

Gents (& Ladies!!),

Bumping this, as we need hands-on folks (Judges & Stewards) to make this work. Currently, we're lacking the numbers to achieve the goal.

We need YOU to CONTRIBUTE, or else it doesn't happen. 

Sitting-back on your arse & expecting everything to happen & get your beers evaluated without the bodies to do it is an exercise in abject futility/stupidity.

Stick your hand up, turn-up, drink beer, talk shit with like-minded geeks & have some fun.


----------



## MartinOC (26/8/18)

Bump!

Entries close next weekend, so get 'em in early.

Once the pick-up is done, you're outta luck.


----------



## Wobbly74 (27/8/18)

Is the cut off before Saturday or can we drop off on Saturday morning?


----------



## MartinOC (27/8/18)

Entries get picked-up from the various locations on Saturday morning, so it's best to get them in before that to avoid disappointment.


----------



## [email protected]_dan (30/8/18)

Sorry to ask a stupid question at 11th hour, but any suggestions on where a RIS might fall in AABC 10.4 Imperial Stout or other? Cheers in advance. Dan


----------



## MartinOC (31/8/18)

Yep, RIS falls into category 10.4.


----------



## MartinOC (31/8/18)

Last chance folks. 

Entry cut-off/pickup happens tomorrow morning. Get 'em in ASAP


----------



## Yobbo (13/9/18)

Got 3 entries in, first comp in a few years for me, I forgot the level of anxiety and impatience that comes with entering comps.. 

Wont be able to steward this year unfortunately as I love that gig.. highly recommend getting involved if you have never done so, it's an easy love job and you get to try so many different beers (that score well), have enjoyed every single one Ive done.


----------



## MartinOC (13/9/18)

After the penultimate Vicbrew Committee meeting last night, it looks like we'll need a couple of extra bodies if folks want to front-up.

Judge/Steward? 'Can't guarantee either role, but just sitting-in with a panel of judges or serving it to them is equally rewarding. It'll make you a better brewer either way.

Trust me......Judging beer may appear to be like watching paint dry, but Vicbrew is FUN!

goo.gl/forms/XT3LCrIRu3wzS17l1


----------



## [email protected]_dan (14/9/18)

MartinOC said:


> After the penultimate Vicbrew Committee meeting last night, it looks like we'll need a couple of extra bodies if folks want to front-up.
> 
> Judge/Steward? 'Can't guarantee either role, but just sitting-in with a panel of judges or serving it to them is equally rewarding. It'll make you a better brewer either way.
> 
> ...


Form submitted if I can help. Cheers, Dan


----------



## MartinOC (14/9/18)

Thanks, Dan. We need folks to front-up & make this happen as a team-effort between the judges/stewards. 

After the 2015 nightmare, without bodies, it just won't happen.


----------



## GalBrew (15/9/18)

MartinOC said:


> After the 2015 nightmare, without bodies, it just won't happen.



It’s not that dire is it?


----------



## MartinOC (15/9/18)

Currently looking at a team of 10-12 stewards for each day. If we're running multiple categories at the same time, even with with queued judging, it's going to be tight.

BTW, 578 entries at last count - biggest ever.


----------



## GalBrew (15/9/18)

MartinOC said:


> Currently looking at a team of 10-12 stewards for each day. If we're running multiple categories at the same time, even with with queued judging, it's going to be tight.
> 
> BTW, 578 entries at last count - biggest ever.



Hmmmm, that is quite a few more than last year. 

If anyone wants to volunteer, your help will be appreciated! Remember you get to drink as you work!


----------



## Black n Tan (15/9/18)

Just put myself down for judging on Sunday.


----------



## Yobbo (17/9/18)

MartinOC said:


> Currently looking at a team of 10-12 stewards for each day. If we're running multiple categories at the same time, even with with queued judging, it's going to be tight.
> 
> BTW, 578 entries at last count - biggest ever.



Outstanding.. big field, I expect that Barrel Aged has expanded significantly over the last year or so.. tough table to judge but a great one to steward


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (18/9/18)

Count me in.

Have filled in the form to help out on Saturday.

Happy to Steward.

Bit nervous about judging having never formally done it before. But I'll give it a crack. Hopefully I get any way style I'm familiar with.

Can't wait.


----------



## gotsomecraic (24/9/18)

Anyone else missing a scoresheet, I wouldn't usually worry but my missing score was the average of the other two which placed me 3rd equal or forth? Not sure how count back worked their?


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (24/9/18)

gotsomecraic said:


> Anyone else missing a scoresheet, I wouldn't usually worry but my missing score was the average of the other two which placed me 3rd equal or forth? Not sure how count back worked their?



Not sure how the count back works, but Im pretty sure all (or most) panels had two judges. I think the scores out of 50 for each judge are extrapolated to to get a score out of 150.

For example my scores were 44 and 38 and I have a total score of 123

44+38 = 82
82 / 2 = 41
41 x 3 = 123


I assume this is the case - but I hope one of the Vicbrew committee will confirm.


----------



## GalBrew (24/9/18)

A queued judging system was used this year using judging pairs. Depending on the size of the category up to 4 pairs of judges were used.


----------



## [email protected]_dan (24/9/18)

Just wondering how the countback system works? As example in Belgian Ale 1 & 2 places rated the same at 127.5 points and 3 & 4 also the same at 126. Cheers in advance.


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (25/9/18)

Assuming Vicbrew follows same rules as AABC....I find this on the AABC rules


D8. Tied scores. In the event of tied scores in determining the first three placegetters, 
placings will be resolved either by the judging panel during judging or using a progressive 
countback until the tie is resolved based on: a) highest score for Overall Impression; b) 
highest score for Flavour; c) lowest range of individual judge scores (smallest spread of 
scores across panel); d) the judging panel will be requested to resolve the tie.


----------



## PaleRider (25/9/18)

[email protected]_dan said:


> Just wondering how the countback system works? As example in Belgian Ale 1 & 2 places rated the same at 127.5 points and 3 & 4 also the same at 126. Cheers in advance.



It's all explained on the VicBrew 2018 details page over at Compmaster....

http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/details


----------

